# near Clarksville,TN newbie!



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,
I am not really new to the Forum, but I have not been very active.
Looks like I have the opportunity to tend to the horses more...

I was wondering if anybody else is in this area and/or can recommend some horse people. Maybe a clinic to go to meet people or somebody that knows good trail riding areas around the Clarksville, Dover, TN area.

I have an older horse and a "younger" one that is just starting up.
I am experienced and am also a riding Instructor for Motor Therapeutic riding. 
Hope to find a few people around this area...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems your pretty close to me. I like going to LBL to ride, and close to Nashville where they have the steeplechase, are also some nice trails in the park. The only clinics I know of are working Cow horse, not sure what type of riding you do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome from CO! Best of luck in your search for clinics... A good way to hear about them are from local riding academies and tack shops, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've been to Pennyrile and go to LBL regularly (when the gov hasn't shut it down, anyway).


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for the posts... good to see other horse people around here...
I drove through the LBL, just to get a view of it. Fort he ones that spend time there, Can you only ride on the Wrangler camp trails or is there more areas you can go riding on? In other parks I know you cannot ride on every trail, but there are designated ones as well as moving fairly freely in the area. Is this possible in LBL?

I also tried to contact one of the local saddle clubs, but I just got one reply several weeks ago, my recent email to the club is yet unanswered.
I was hoping for some events or something to go watch and maybe attend.
I so far failed to find a tack shop... to be on the look out for clinics...
Style wise, well this is a bit tougher... I am not a die hard competitor, and the competitions I did, were not a formal Dressage or Western event. I enjoy the skill levels , but more compiled in a all around horse, kinda like needed for a cowboy race, fun competitions etc... broadly called Pony Games, Rider rallies/games, Trail rally...etc. So usually I go where my horse takes me....


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Tack shops. There is Penchems in Guthrie , and Bedford tack in about a two hour drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, that's quite a ways to a tack shop...lol Didn't think they would be so sparse...

Who is a good farrier down here? 
I am looking for one that is good at his job of course, knowledgeable with different breeds and advances in his field- maybe even horse boot fitting, good at barefoot trimming and pays attention to the frog. Also courteous and reliable. stands to his word and work. And of course is kind to the horses- don't want a farrier that is slapping my horses or laying into them with a rasp or anything. and if possible reasonably priced...


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ugg, farriers. Alot are decent, havnt had a great one. I pay 30$ for my trims and they get by lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

'OutOfTheLoop' you crack me up.... LOL
You mind sending the name via PM.... I tried one today...didn't blow me of my feet... but he was very kind and nice to the horses...

If I ask about a good (horse) Vet do I get the same answer, nothing great but ok. Take an older Farm Vet,too. not opposed to using home remedies and not getting shots for everything....


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

hello haflinger and welcome to the area. I ride at Wranglers in LBL often, if you buy a trailer pass you can pretty much park where you want and ride anywhere in the park. There are exeptions but they are marked on the map.

I also ride pennyrile often, it's a great place and if you like primitive camping it's free.

Tack stores..well everybody around here knows about Pencham...I actully live about ten minutes from there. There is also ceder valley..it's located about 10 miles out of Hopkinsville. I'll give directions if you want to go. (I like ceder valley much better than pencham's). there is also a nice littel tack store at wranglers...it's in the riding stable.

As for Farriers, I use Daniel Glick..I can PM his number if you want..he is a young amish man and does a good job. There is also Daneil Weaver, he shows every friday in Fairview Ky. $40.00 a horse aint bad.

If you ever see an older motor home pulling a 4 horse bumper pull then that might be us, we ride somewhere almost every weekend.


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey smr,
thanks so much for the info... This helps a lot. It is always better to get some things referred then to try them out yourself. especially farriers...

glad to hear You can ride everywhere, that makes it easier. It's quite the drive to the wrangler camp. 
Yes, the number for the Farrier would be great, see if he comes out this far, I am between Dover and Clarksville.
I'll be on the look out for the trailer. :wink:


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

270-348-5447..usually you will have to leave a message and he will call you back. I'm pretty sure Danny will come out to you. He usually travels on thursdays. He has an english guy drive him around. 

Like I said, you can ride just about anywhere but you will need to buy the annual pass for your trailer.


----------



## Haflinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Super, thank you so much!!!! I will need a trim in a few weeks! During the summer it is easier for me to trailer a horse, my husband needs the truck to go to work, we got to link up sometime!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I ment to tell you, the ferrier at Wranglers is a pretty good guy. David and Paul Hyde is their names. They are actually pretty resonable.


----------

